# Specticle going out today



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

A little later than I'd like, but no big deal. 6oz acre. Wall to wall application - roughly 125 acres. Crisp 48 degrees this morning makes for a nice application day. Also, really starting to like these air induction nozzles.


----------



## spud (Apr 14, 2019)

AI nozzle porn


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Very cool. Beautiful pictures and nice rig. Curious, do you put down multiple MOA's or will you only use the indaziflam? Quick math tells me put close to $15k worth of PreM down. Wowzer. Hopefully no torrential downpours before you get it watered in.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

GoDawgs said:


> Very cool. Beautiful pictures and nice rig. Curious, do you put down multiple MOA's or will you only use the indaziflam? Quick math tells me put close to $15k worth of PreM down. Wowzer. Hopefully no torrential downpours before you get it watered in.


Just the indaziflam. Ronstar in the spring & summer. I bought enough to qualify for certain rebates thru our EOP, so it's just over $10k. ~$90 and acre doesn't move the needle in this industry. This order also had 6 bottles of indemnify, which is like $1,550 / acre after eop. A quick $21k, gone.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@viva_oldtrafford 
Do y'all ever use generic?
At work we have a contract with Pepsi and can only sell Pepsi products. Are you tied down to one particular manufacturer like we are?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Theycallmemrr said:


> @viva_oldtrafford
> Do y'all ever use generic?
> At work we have a contract with Pepsi and can only sell Pepsi products. Are you tied down to one particular manufacturer like we are?


Both products are still under patent.


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > @viva_oldtrafford
> ...


They do make the industrial bottles of indaziflam. Esplanade 2.5 gallons of 19.05% indaziflam runs just over $3,000.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > @viva_oldtrafford
> ...


@viva_oldtrafford 
I was wondering for any other chemical(s) that you use.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Golf course, or sod farm, or what?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

killacam said:


> Golf course, or sod farm, or what?


Golf course.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> killacam said:
> 
> 
> > Golf course, or sod farm, or what?
> ...


Do you typically run irrigation right after applying?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

killacam said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > killacam said:
> ...


That night, yes.


----------

